# Forum clock is off



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Time is 6 minutes slow on the forum.

Not running NTP on TCF?

--Carlos V.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> Time is 6 minutes slow on the forum.
> 
> Not running NTP on TCF?
> 
> --Carlos V.


It is sort of annoying.

What year is it again?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I think we're in for a server move soon.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Time is good now...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I think we're in for a server move soon.


Can you supply any details?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Other than we may be moving to a different server soon?

Not really.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just posted something and had to do a double take when I looked at the time on the post, which I rarely do, and it seemed to be not wrong.


----------

